# The secret room, a hidden industrial treasure



## bartje (Oct 14, 2008)

Finally i found my way in!
I 'discovered' this abandoned engine-room over a year ago, but just recently i had the change to enter it.

Its a piece of industrial architecture from the 1920's, and to find it in this condition is very rare in a country where all old buildings are demolished to make place for concrete officeblocks.


More pictures at the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## OSPA (Oct 14, 2008)

You're right, its in great condition, bet you're glad you finaly went in! Im loving that tiled floor!


----------



## MD (Oct 14, 2008)

great pictures as always 
that floor is great


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 14, 2008)

What the heck is picture 10?????

That's it. No sleep for me until I find out.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 14, 2008)

Another one! Persistence has paid off and I'm so glad you did it. 

The tiled floor is really good and gives whole place an unusual look. Is it a gas pumping station? I think I can see gas "type" regulators in some of the shots. Seahorse - is it turbine blades in pic 10??


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 14, 2008)

Turbines in 1920? I dunno.

BUT I NEED TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## nursepayne (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy shit that's pristine!Well done for getting in.


----------



## randomnut (Oct 14, 2008)

That place is stunning, thanks for sharing. Pristine condition, that place should become a museum.


----------



## and7barton (Oct 14, 2008)

Not the right shape for turbine blades in my opinion.


----------



## skittles (Oct 14, 2008)

So jealous 

What equipment are you using the photos are so clear


----------



## Bax__ (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks more like heater elements or a way of getting rid of heat???


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 14, 2008)

What an absolutely amazing find. No idea what any of the machinery is, but it looks great.


----------



## skittles (Oct 15, 2008)

Just wondering are you sure its disused?


----------



## Engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

*Engine Room*



and7barton said:


> Not the right shape for turbine blades in my opinion.



Wire blade tip locking band looks a bit turbine stationary bladeish.


----------



## urbtography (Oct 15, 2008)

Some beautiful pictures there, the place is so pristine i like the depth of field youve given some of the photos so your eyes follow the tiled floor up to the photos subject, brilliant work.


----------



## Looloo (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, what a fantastic find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bartje (Oct 15, 2008)

skittles said:


> Just wondering are you sure its disused?



O yes, its disused.
There are plans to convert it and save it as industrial heritage.

Gr,
Bart


----------



## steadyguy (Oct 15, 2008)

Just from my time. Not old equipment some of it is quite recent. Gas engine + Atlas -Copco air/gas compressors. Water pumps etc.
steadyguy.


----------



## crumbler (Oct 25, 2008)

reminds me of Bertha.


----------



## kyberhai (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a stunning find. All so well kept - not even any litter on the chessboard floor! Really makes me want to go Dutch 

I love the other pics of this location on your site, particularly the metal panels on the wall with the red and green flow-lines and that bizarre pressure gauge-type thing which looks like a sea creature squatting on a valve


----------



## Pip (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't get over how clean everything is ! Maybe the cleaning lady has just been in and hoovered/dusted/polished lol

Terrific find though.

Pip


----------



## freebird (Oct 27, 2008)

The place is spotless! The pics are brilliant - great lighting and colours! Well done for getting in there and taking them.


----------



## King Al (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent find that bartje, the floor is cool and I like the hook in pic 9


----------



## Scrub2000 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome, love the pics chap!!


----------



## whatdoesthisbut (Oct 27, 2008)

Theres not even any dust on the dials. Looks like an industrial museum to me, the compressor and Turbo Alternator dont look more than 50 year old.
Love to have a wander around where ever it is!!


----------



## ukmayhem (Oct 29, 2008)

crumbler said:


> reminds me of Bertha.



oh what a wonderful machine  

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YWFg68F-PhQ"]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YWFg68F-PhQ[/ame]


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 29, 2008)

Bartje, where are you, roughly? Have you ever had the chance to explore any of the German defences in Holland? I'm thinking about the defences over at Den Helder, because I've managed to get a quick visit. But there must be more.

I'd love to get back there actually, with the kit to manage to get underground if possible. I've been wondering for the past couple of years if there's anything worth seeing down there, or if it's all been filled in. There looked to be a couple of opportunities down the shell lift shafts though. Assuming all they did was cover them up with those steel plates.


----------



## bartje (Nov 2, 2008)

I live in the south of The Netherlands.
I have no idea if there is something left to explore.

Try to find some info for you.

Gr,

Bart




Seahorse said:


> Bartje, where are you, roughly? Have you ever had the chance to explore any of the German defences in Holland? I'm thinking about the defences over at Den Helder, because I've managed to get a quick visit. But there must be more.
> 
> I'd love to get back there actually, with the kit to manage to get underground if possible. I've been wondering for the past couple of years if there's anything worth seeing down there, or if it's all been filled in. There looked to be a couple of opportunities down the shell lift shafts though. Assuming all they did was cover them up with those steel plates.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 3, 2008)

Appreciated. Cheers.


----------

